# Trifexis



## abowman (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone used this product? My Finnegan (10months) had his first dose today, vet recommended it. (He was on Sentinel). Gave it to him with food as recommended. Since the dose he just acts like he does not feel well, not active and maybe slighty warmer than ususal. He also had his heartworm lab draw and he stressed over that as well. Anyone have similiar experience?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two are on Trifexis, I started them on it in Jan. of this year. So far, neither one of them have had any reactions or side effects. 

It might be a good idea to call your Vet Clinic.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am interested in your Vets and your observations too. My Vet is also recommending we change to Trifexis, but still have a few months of Frontline Plus & heartguard to finish. I was going to ask if anyone had good/bad about this too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't noticed anything different with my guy.... he's had two months worth by now. First month I suspected it caused a little diarrhea. But that wasn't the case this month.

Before feeding him, I cut the pill into four pieces. Each piece I tuck down his throat and follow with a treat. And then I feed him.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been using it with Jackson and Ella for a few months now. I always give it with a meal and we haven't had any issues (except that I have to hide Jackson's in yogurt. He doesn't like the taste, and Ella thinks it's a yummy treat!)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Anytime I give Chance any meds that might upset his stomach, I always give them with bread. Then a meal right after. His system is very touchy, yet he's never had an issue with any meds when I use bread.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> Anytime I give Chance any meds that might upset his stomach, I always give them with bread. Then a meal right after. His system is very touchy, yet he's never had an issue with any meds when I use bread.


^ That's what we use as treats at home. The dogs LOVE their bread. It's the ultimate bribe.


----------



## abowman (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks all, he is better today back to normal. He is very sensitive to any medications. We have struggled getting all vacindations completed...1 at a time! The bread is an excellant idea.


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

We've used trifexis 3 times so far with no issues. I give Harlow half her meal, then stop her and have her do a couple of commands to earn her trifexis encased in a pill pocket. Then I let her go back to eating.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We've been using Trifexis for Hank since last year. The first time or two he did act like he didn't feel well for a few hours but that has seemed to pass. I always give it immediately following his meal.


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Our Corgi Peyton is on it and has been for over a year - never had any side effects and it does a wonderful job with the fleas, he never has one on him even if I miss the next month's pill by a few days. (We live in Southern FL and they are AWFUL)...our 13 week old Golden pup Mac is getting his pill in a couple of weeks after his heartguard/advantage run out from the previous month. I highly recommend Trifexis!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Didge is on it too. He has been on it for at least 4 months and we have not had any problems..... I know you gave it to him with food but others might be looking at this for opinions..
You MUST give it with their food... they are very partial to getting sick if you don't..


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna is on Trifexis and we have never had any problems...


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Just started Tucker on Trifexis on Monday. I fed him first, then broke the Trifexis into a few pieces and wrapped in a bit of american cheese to be sure he ate it. No side effects at all for him for this first dose.


----------



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

One of my co-workers tried it on his Lab and the dog became lethargic which is one of the possible side effects. Took him off of it and all is normal now.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When my vet first started carrying it, I think last year sometime? I said I wanted to wait to see what the comments are from users, and if there are any reports of problems.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Deber said:


> I am interested in your Vets and your observations too. My Vet is also recommending we change to Trifexis, but still have a few months of Frontline Plus & heartguard to finish. I was going to ask if anyone had good/bad about this too.


Sadie, who is allergic to flea bites and Frontline, has been on Trifexis for a couple of months. She is doing very well. No side effects. No fleas. No itchiness...really well.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Steven (vet tech bf) says that they had a rep tell them that that and tummy upsets can happen for a few days, particularly in young dogs.


----------



## AROG (Mar 4, 2014)

*Do not use trifexis*

My 7 year old Golden was happy and healthy and after taking his first Trifexis dose last night started losing control in his rear hips and is completely lethargic still today. He was on Heartgard before and never had any issues. I rushed him to Emergency Care Hospital last night and they noticed him having other small seizures. He has never had seizures before and got a clean bill of health yesterday from the vet. I am certain this drug has caused the problem especially after reading other reports of seizures. I am on 36 hour watch and praying he will be okay. He normally follows me all over the house and he does not even look up when I move around. It's awful and scary.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry. I hope your pup will be OK. I had a dog experience a horrific reaction to Comfortis, the flea component of Trifexis. We are using other methods now to get rid of fleas (and ticks) and will never use Trifexis again for any of my dogs. There is a class action lawsuit forming against Trifexis if you are interested. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

AROG said:


> My 7 year old Golden was happy and healthy and after taking his first Trifexis dose last night started losing control in his rear hips and is completely lethargic still today. He was on Heartgard before and never had any issues. I rushed him to Emergency Care Hospital last night and they noticed him having other small seizures. He has never had seizures before and got a clean bill of health yesterday from the vet. I am certain this drug has caused the problem especially after reading other reports of seizures. I am on 36 hour watch and praying he will be okay. He normally follows me all over the house and he does not even look up when I move around. It's awful and scary.


Awwww, hope your Golden's okay! I used it with Finley, when our vet couldn't get the sentinel for some reason. It made her lethargic and sick, whimpering and showing obvious signs of discomfort. Our doberman has had no issues. Doesn't mind the smell, and isn't bothered in the least. Take it out of the package and Finley gets a whiff and runs the other way. She's back on sentinel. As soon as the trifexis we have left is finished we'll switch completely over to sentinel for both dogs.


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been using Trifexis for about two months now. No issues to report...


----------



## odm (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm new here, obviously.  I've been lurking for information for a few weeks as we are bringing home our golden the first week of April. I've been absorbing info and refraining from posting until now. 

Our other dog, a schipperke/pom mix did terribly on Trifexis. He'd been on Sentinel for years until his vet stopped carrying it, so we got Trifexis. Muffin is, well, a hefty eater and never turns down anything edible (not to mention the in edibles), one sniff of Trifexis and he had absolutely no interest, that should've been my first clue. I got it in him eventually and he was as the other bad experiences have described. Shaky, lethargic, disinterested in EVERYthing. This went on, while progressively getting worse before I made him vomit it up. That may or may not have been the best option at the time, but I was young and worried about my baby. Either way, he was feeling better within a few days, but I'll never give that crap to him again, or our new baby.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our vet gave us Trifexis to give to our new puppy. I held off until I read up on it here. Then I decided NO WAY!!! I returned the sample pack she had given us and we are giving Sentinel instead. 

Too many horror stories!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I had Cassie on Trifexis for her first year... she had no side effects for the first week after she'd get the pill... but then she'd have terrible diarrhea and vomiting starting 2 weeks after, give or take. It took about 9-10 months of vet visits, and going through other possibilities (food, allergies, etc) before I took her off the Trifexis. Once we switched, she's never had diarrhea or vomiting since. I kick myself for not taking her off it sooner, but since the symptoms never correlated with the dose, I just never gave it a thought.

It very well could have been a coincidence. Or it might have been the Trifexis.


----------



## 1wdmcdonn1 (Jul 18, 2014)

It does not protect against ticks like some other meds.


----------

